# doppelklicken



## mtygirl1984

Hola de nuevo a todos, 
Por favor corríjanme, empiezo a aprender aleman, y quiero decir lo siguiente...

_"Dé doble click sobre el Indicador de Alerta de su interés para ver el detalle"._
_(En este caso, llamo "Indicador de alerta" a un Punto que indica cuando una dimensión/medida está fuera de tolerancia al realizar una Inspección Dimensional)_

mi intento....
*"Bitte doppelklicken  Sie, den warnenden Anzeige Ihres Interesses an, das Detail zu sehen". *

Danke schön!!


----------



## Berenguer

Seguramente sea correcto el "Doppelklicken" pero a mi se me ocurre que se podría decir "Bitte klicken Sie zwei Mal..."


----------



## dünü

Yo diría:

Bitte doppelklicken Sie auf das entsprechende Zeichen (Indicador de Alerta, qué es?) um nähere Informationen zu erhalten.


----------



## mtygirl1984

Dünü,
"_*Indicador de Alerta*_" es solamente el nombre que elegimos para nombrar dentro de una Aplicación _[Programa/Software que maneja los Reportes dimensionales dentro de nuestra Empresa]_ a un Punto que aparecerá sobre una Imagen/Fotografía de un Producto cuando uno (o más) de los Puntos de Control se encuentre(n) fuera de Tolerancia _[es decir, que no cumpla con las especificaciones del cliente]_.

Querido Foro,
Muchas gracias a todos por su respuesta, me ha sido de gran ayuda,

Creo que me quedo con una combinacion de ambas respuestas....
*"Bitte klicken Sie zwei Mal, auf das entsprechende Zeichen, um nähere Informationen zu erhalten".*

Saludos,


----------



## Aurin

"Indicador de alerta" podría ser "Alarmanzeige".


----------



## mtygirl1984

Aurin, 
Gracias, tienes razón, me suena mejor "*Alarmanzeige*",
Saludos,


----------

